# Which is the best 3D Mario game?



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

It's time to settle this once and for all...Let's see what you guys think is the best 3D Mario game out there. 





Also if you don't pick Sunshine I will find you


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 26, 2017)

I've done my due diligence


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2017)

Uhhh it's pretty obvious ^^

It's the one with the spindel :3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh god 64 has the majority


----------



## Flare (Mar 26, 2017)

Galaxy 2 forever.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 27, 2017)

I went with Super Mario Galaxy, because BOTH of those games are amazing and I wish Nintendo would make a third one.

Sunshine is also near and dear to me, and I loved the game mechanics. But yeah, the Galaxy games are the very best of the 3D Mario games.


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Oh god Galaxy has the majority


Fixed. :3


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2017)

Sunshine 5ever!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 27, 2017)

You are on a roll with good threads. I really loved Super Mario 3D World. The co-op, the challenge, graphics, and everything about it was just great. It gave a lot of laughs when trying to fight over the crown and reach the top of the flag first. Now I haven't played Super Mario Sunshine or Super Mario Galaxy 2 yet. From the gameplay and reviews I can tell those are some amazing games. I might play Super Mario Galaxy 2 over break since we own it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 27, 2017)

Aren't Super Mario 64 and Super Mario 64 DS basically the same game?

Ugh, it's so hard to choose. Sunshine was my first 3D Mario game. I enjoyed the Galaxy games to their fullest. 3D Land is my favorite portable Mario game. I have yet to play 3D World.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Aren't Super Mario 64 and Super Mario 64 DS basically the same game?
> 
> Ugh, it's so hard to choose. Sunshine was my first 3D Mario game. I enjoyed the Galaxy games to their fullest. 3D Land is my favorite portable Mario game. I have yet to play 3D World.



I decided to put 64 DS as a separate title just because I think it's got enough differences to make it it's own thing. I mean, someone out there's gotta prefer the remake to the original, right?


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Aren't Super Mario 64 and Super Mario 64 DS basically the same game?


Nope!

There are more Power Stars to collect, not to mention more characters in Luigi, Wario, and Yoshi.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> You are on a roll with good threads. I really loved Super Mario 3D World. The co-op, the challenge, graphics, and everything about it was just great. It gave a lot of laughs when trying to fight over the crown and reach the top of the flag first. Now I haven't played Super Mario Sunshine or Super Mario Galaxy 2 yet. From the gameplay and reviews I can tell those are some amazing games. I might play Super Mario Galaxy 2 over break since we own it.



Well thank you for the compliment! Yeah, 3D World is really fun to play with friends(I love multiplayer mario, NSMB Wii is one of my favorite games to play with other people.). I do recommend you try out Galaxy 2...It's a lot different from the first to feel new and fresh yet familiar at the same time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Sunshine 5ever!



You get a gold star. A gold shine? I don't know...Whatever you really want it to be. But whatever it is, good choice. 


I'm surprised I wasn't the only one who picked Sunshine honestly. Maybe that game's undeserved infamy is starting to fade?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

HopeForHyrule said:


> I went with Super Mario Galaxy, because BOTH of those games are amazing and I wish Nintendo would make a third one.



OMG SAMEEEEEEEE

#therereallyshouldbeasmg3tho


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

galaxy is and always will be overrated imo


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> OMG SAMEEEEEEEE
> 
> #therereallyshouldbeasmg3tho



Sunshine 2 is priority but I'd like to see SMG3....Maybe. I'm not sure if I'd like nintendo to keep doing the same formula over and over...I like to see them do new stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> galaxy is and always will be overrated imo



Honestly the second one is more overrated than the first, at least in my opinion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Sunshine 2 is priority but I'd like to see SMG3.



AHEM....


I really hope I didn't just read this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> galaxy is and always will be overrated imo



you're a mad man


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> AHEM....
> 
> 
> I really hope I didn't just read this.



You just did. 
Either that or an HD remake of Sunshine with like 30 more shines or something crazy.
Just keep the water. The water is already gorgeous enough.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You just did.
> Either that or an HD remake of Sunshine with like 30 more shines or something crazy.
> Just keep the water. The water is already gorgeous enough.



Nope I guarantee they would ruin it and make it look like poop.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> AHEM....
> 
> 
> I really hope I didn't just read this.
> ...



How can i enjoy a game that makes me get nauseous?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> How can i enjoy a game that makes me get nauseous?



Was it the gravity physics? I mean, they can be wonky at times but I don't think it ruins the game. I think they actually did it well, but that's just my take on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Nope I guarantee they would ruin it and make it look like poop.



Honestly Nintendo water is beautiful in any game(except some n64 games but that can't be helped)...If they don't botch the water then it'll be fine. They could make it like Twilight Princess HD where the polygons are the same but all the textures are improved(Honestly TPHD looks GORGEOUS.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> How can i enjoy a game that makes me get nauseous?



Cause SMG2 is the second best game ever made and includes all my favorite enemies (except a chain chomp x( though there are ones without the chain but they're not as fun) and the levels are awesome af.


Btw idk if yall knew but in SMG2 there is a major shortcut in the Shiverburn galaxy where you can get to the second planet with a cloud flower instead of the warp pipe. Screw those sentry beam things they can burn.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 27, 2017)

Super Mario Galaxy. This made me like playing Nintendo games again.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

This poll never ceases to surprise me...Sunshine and Galaxy are now tied, and someone voted for 64 DS...Huh, I'm honestly surprised that people didn't all vote for sm64.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2017)

I started Super Mario Galaxy 2 today and I really like it so far. It encourages you to look for secrets around each level. I wish it did tell me what I'm missing sometimes so I know if I should be looking for something on a level. I love being able to walk around the Mario ship and unlocking new addons for it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I started Super Mario Galaxy 2 today and I really like it so far. It encourages you to look for secrets around each level. I wish it did tell me what I'm missing sometimes so I know if I should be looking for something on a level. I love being able to walk around the Mario ship and unlocking new addons for it.



Yeah, that game does encourage exploration I've noticed(I'm playing through it myself). I think a lot of it has been decently easy to find(I've been completing a lot of galaxies) but, what I can only assume is either RNG-based or timed is when you get a letter inviting you to a certain galaxy that has so and so's secret star, or whatever. I still haven't found this one area in the one level where you become a rock that I got invited to...Maybe I haven't been looking enough. I wonder if Prankster comets are RNG based though...If they were getting the last few would have to be quite arduous.


And yeah, I like the hubworld in that game too. I like how over time it progresses into something else, much like the observatory in the first game.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

x_x i'm the only one who voted 3D Land

tbh it's the only one I've really played, other than the one on the Wii.


----------



## Espionage (Mar 29, 2017)

I enjoyed all Mario Games really, except for the sports versions. But generally all though.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow, this is a good thread idea!

I'd say it's a toss up between Sunshine and Galaxy 1 for me, and judging by the poll I don't think I'm alone there. Sunshine feels like my favoruite, but I think that's more just from nostalgia and the real answer would be Galaxy from a more objective point of view of the best game.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 29, 2017)

I absolutely love super Mario sunshine and it's the mario game i always want to play but unfortunately I don't have the game anymore! I also love mario sunshine music :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely sunshine hands down.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 30, 2017)

I've played a little bit of Super Mario Galaxy and I really liked what I played.
I couldn't get into Super Mario 64.
My personal favourite is 3D World.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 30, 2017)

I've only played 64, Sunshine and 3D Land (I'm mostly a 2D-fan). Galaxy games look awesome but I'm pretty sure they would give me severe motion sickness.

Anyways, this is how I would rank the three games I've actually played:

1. Super Mario 64
2. Super Mario Sunshine
3. Super Mario 3D Land

I do have really high hopes for Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2017)

Sunshine's design philosophy and versatility in instantaneous moveset options, combined with the Galaxy games' refined controls would be the absolute best

and it looks like Odyssey might be just that, so I'm very much looking forward to seeing more of it


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 30, 2017)

Definitely Sunshine! It's a beautiful game, and it's extremely nostalgic for me. But Odyssey will definitely be the best once it's out. xD


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 30, 2017)

I was not expecting Sunshine to be this popular, I see people rag on it constantly (especially people around my age who grew up with SM64). I love SM64 and Sunshine a lot but I love Sunshine just a bit more.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2017)

Really Sunshine is winning? I picked Galaxy 2, but i don't disagree with this answer.... I revisited it years after it was outta style and still loved it

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT! the best mario game is Paper Mario Thousand Year Door, so this poll is irrelevant


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 31, 2017)

As much as I love Super Mario Galaxy, I'd have to pick Sunshine over it.
Decently challenging, beautiful level design, and it took the things that made Super Mario 64 so great and refined them.

The announcement that Odyssey is going back to the SM64/Sunshine gameplay is part of why I'm so excited for it.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 3, 2017)

i LOVE 3d world because of the cool powerups (MEOWSER HAAAAAAAAA) but i really need to play galaxy it looks so fun. 3d world was also simple and not so complex so it was easy to play with my friends who had no idea how to play video games. its def meant to be a multiplayer mario


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

Omg i was NOT expecting to see sunshine at the top (which i voted for). I love it, seems alot of us grew up with it! I loved the hub world, it had a proper story, great characters, hidden stuff, great music, the gameplay was annoying at times but it was still great. I love hub worlds which is why i'm really looking forward to oddysse


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 4, 2017)

Hmm, probably Galaxy or Galaxy 2. I do like Galaxy 2 more then 1 but it's probably only because of memories when I was younger. 64 and Sunshine are very good games too, but I haven't played them as much as the Galaxy games nor have I beaten them.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 4, 2017)

My favorite is SMS, it's got beautiful scenery, enjoyable characters and fun gameplay. (Though I never got around to finishing it.) I'm surprised it's triumphing over 64.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 4, 2017)

sms due to nostalgia (it was one of my first video games!)


----------



## Flare (Apr 4, 2017)

Surprised to see Sunshine up high!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 4, 2017)

I haven't looked at this thread in a while and I'm pleasantly surprised to see the best one be so high compared to the rest.



I love you all. <3


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 5, 2017)

I think Super Mario Sunshine is a good game but there are a few things I don't like about it.

1. The blue coins. I hate how they're not all present through all the episodes.

2. Piantas and Nokis. Worst characters since Tingle.

3. The lack of environmental variety. I get that the tropical location is the theme of the game but for me it makes the game less interresting.

FLUDD and the secret levels are by far my favorite part of Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2017)

sunshine was my favourite game when i was a kid, i havent played it in at least 6 years because our gamecube and all the games are at my brother's house ):: 
i really liked some other mario games too but sunshine was the one i wnjoyed the most. i wish they would do a remake of it or release it for a newer console (it would have been great if they released it for wii u !!) because it was rly cool and good. 

i think that while super mario galaxy and super mario 3d world both were good they werent as unique as sunshine. idk i think the flagpole thing on every map is a bit ): ... i rly liked that there were different pbjectives 2 the maps in sunshine


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

I've only played Sunshine and 3D World on that list, but of those two Sunshine is definitely my favourite. It gives me amazing nostalgia of summer years ago when I was a kid, plus it's one of my favourite games to watch speedruns of during events. One of my favourite levels in that game was the fluff festival in Pianta Village, it made little me so happy for some reason.

I loved 3D World too, although I don't own it. My sister and her bf brought it over a couple of Christmases ago and we had a great time playing it together. One of the best Christmases I've ever had. The cat suits are way too cute, easily my favourite power-up.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 18, 2017)

I complied with your threat! :'D Don't hurt me!

Really though, Sunshine was one of the most fun games I've played through. I never really got to beating it though, and sadly, I can't get my hands on it to replay. I played 64 as well, but that was back when I sucked at every game I played. (Though, in my defense, my brothers designated me the awkward controller out of the ones we owned... yeah, let's say that's why.)


----------



## Bowie (Apr 18, 2017)

_Sunshine_ is great, but _Galaxy_ stuck with me more for some reason.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

super mario 128, obviously

nah, but galaxy gets the cake because i'm a young little nugget and it was my first 3D mario game


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2017)

Flare said:


> Surprised to see Sunshine up high!



Me too. If I can remember from Mario fans and Nintendo fans, Sunshine was actually the most divisive 3D Mario game. While it was considered to be the worst 3D Mario game, it's still at least not as bad as the others if you want a challenging platformer game. 3D Land and 3D World were way too linear and more of a mockup of the 2D Mario games. Galaxy and Galaxy 2 were also linear, as the gravity mechanic almost ruined both games. And SM64 aged really badly in gameplay.

My favorite would be SMS. What I enjoyed about Super Mario Sunshine was the puzzles and platformers as it was my first 3D Mario game I played. Even the blue coins wasn't as bothersome for me. And FLUDD is the best video game sidekick of all time...in my opinion that is.


----------



## jcamac45 (Apr 19, 2017)

Of all the Mario games I've played, Paper Mario has been my favorite. But if I am asked to limit it to 3D Mario games, I would definitely go for Mario Sunshine. The whole concept was fascinating for me and the worlds were very beautiful to see (Sirena Beach was my favorite!). The ending was definitely a downer, but I liked the idea of you being the one responsible on making the island look more beautiful.


----------



## Envy (Apr 22, 2017)

It'd be between 64 and Sunshine for me, since I don't like the direction they took the series with Super Mario Galaxy and on (thankfully that trend was broken with Odyssey). I'll probably go with Sunshine. Super Mario 64 just feels... I hate to say it... too dated.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a soft spot for Super Mario 64 because of nostalgia, but my favourite on the list is probably Mario Sunshine


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 22, 2017)

Super Mario 64 in my opinion.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

I love every one that I've played, but I said _Sunshine_ because it is the most aesthetically pleasing one to me of all the ones I've played.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

I love Mario 64 D: I thought there'd be more love for it. But then again, I haven't played Galaxy or Sunshine, and I have heard that those are good. Are they similar in game play to 64?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> I love Mario 64 D: I thought there'd be more love for it. But then again, I haven't played Galaxy or Sunshine, and I have heard that those are good. Are they similar in game play to 64?



I haven't played _Galaxy_ yet, but I have _Galaxy_ and _Galaxy 2_ (I have a big game backlog). My understanding is they're very different from _64_, but _Sunshine_, which I've played quite a bit of (but have never completely beaten) is pretty similar to _64_ in broad terms, though obviously the FLUDD is a big difference as are the aesthetics of the game. I highly recommend it if _64_ is your favorite.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Primarina said:


> I haven't played _Galaxy_ yet, but I have _Galaxy_ and _Galaxy 2_ (I have a big game backlog). My understanding is they're very different from _64_, but _Sunshine_, which I've played quite a bit of (but have never completely beaten) is pretty similar to _64_ in broad terms, though obviously the FLUDD is a big difference as are the aesthetics of the game. I highly recommend it if _64_ is your favorite.



I'd love to try it one day! Unfortunately, I don't have the Nintendo system for it


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> I'd love to try it one day! Unfortunately, I don't have the Nintendo system for it



I'm sure the Switch will have it on virtual console once that is introduced. It is all but confirmed they will have GameCube games on the Switch via virtual console (with _Super Smash Bros. Melee_ being one of the first titles), and I'm sure _Sunshine_ will be one of the first few games made available.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Primarina said:


> I'm sure the Switch will have it on virtual console once that is introduced. It is all but confirmed they will have GameCube games on the Switch via virtual console (with _Super Smash Bros. Melee_ being one of the first titles), and I'm sure _Sunshine_ will be one of the first few games made available.



:O Really? That's awesome! ^_^ I really hope so, since I completely missed the GameCube days.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> :O Really? That's awesome! ^_^ I really hope so, since I completely missed the GameCube days.



Yeah, the Switch is capable of running GameCube titles, and a virtual console version of _Melee_ for Switch is heavily rumored to be in development, and among the most essential GameCube titles, _Sunshine_ is another obvious choice to bring to the Switch, so I think it is all but inevitable.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Primarina said:


> Yeah, the Switch is capable of running GameCube titles, and a virtual console version of _Melee_ for Switch is heavily rumored to be in development, and among the most essential GameCube titles, _Sunshine_ is another obvious choice to bring to the Switch, so I think it is all but inevitable.



All I gotta do now is buy a Switch!


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> All I gotta do now is buy a Switch!



Same lol I'll probably get one later this year when they're restocked and easier to find.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> I'd love to try it one day! Unfortunately, I don't have the Nintendo system for it



If you can try Sunshine then definitely do it. It's the most fun I've ever had with a mario game (I could go on for ages about why it's so good.)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> If you can try Sunshine then definitely do it. It's the most fun I've ever had with a mario game (I could go on for ages about why it's so good.)



I'd love to hear you go on and on.  What's good about it? I'm curious.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Arize said:


> I'd love to hear you go on and on.  What's good about it? I'm curious.



Looks beatiful first of all. The water is 10/10. FLUDD is fun to use and creates new ways to traverse the levels. Speaking of the levels? They're great. Not surreal like sm64 but they're full of life and charm, and stay distinct. There's secrets EVERYWHERE, so the whole world gives you something to do...And the controls and physics? Plays better than any mario game before and after it. Really that game is like a vacation. It's both familiar but yet brand new, and although some levels are a little janky it's really nothing compared to how SM64 had aged. 

Honestly, it's the best mario game I've ever played.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 22, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Looks beatiful first of all. The water is 10/10. FLUDD is fun to use and creates new ways to traverse the levels. Speaking of the levels? They're great. Not surreal like sm64 but they're full of life and charm, and stay distinct. There's secrets EVERYWHERE, so the whole world gives you something to do...And the controls and physics? Plays better than any mario game before and after it. Really that game is like a vacation. It's both familiar but yet brand new, and although some levels are a little janky it's really nothing compared to how SM64 had aged.
> 
> Honestly, it's the best mario game I've ever played.



Sounds great! I definitely intend on playing it one day!  Thanks for the description!


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

64 by far is the greatest game.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Galaxy 1 actually has a story, so it's the obvious choice.


----------



## CoveyCube (May 11, 2017)

While I love Sunshine and it holds the most nostalgia for me, it's far from my favourite due to its many glaring flaws and general lack of polish


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2017)

I've always been partial to the first galaxy.


----------



## lars708 (May 22, 2017)

Why is Odyssey not on the list


----------



## Emizel (May 22, 2017)

I've really loved Super Mario 64 DS


----------

